# Battlefield 3 Becomes EA’s Fastest Selling Game Ever, Sells 5 Million



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Battlefield 3 Becomes EA’s Fastest Selling Game Ever, Sells 5 Million*










When EA told investors that they “couldn’t be happier” with _Battlefield 3_‘s launch, they certainly weren’t lying – _Battlefield 3_ has smashed all of EA’s previous sales records.

_BF3 _wasn’t only a success in the UK, where it outsold all previous _Battlefields_ combined, but worldwide sales beat out other EA powerhouses like FIFA and Madden. EA proudly announced that BF3 sold-through (that’s actual sales, not just shipped figures) 5 million units globally, based on internal estimates, making it the fastest-selling game in the publisher’s 29 year history. It’s also important to note that, while _Battlefield _released on Tuesday in the US, it released later in most of the rest of the world, meaning that the game was available to purchase for less time.

Since launch _Battlefield 3_ players executed 73M savior kills, 48M revives and destroyed 67M vehicles. Patrick Soderlund, Executive Vice President of the EA Games Label, said:_From Tokyo to Los Angeles, Sydney to London, millions of fans have been playing all weekend long — we are overwhelmed by the global response to Battlefield 3. It is extremely gratifying to deliver an entertainment experience that delights our fans, and to have the opportunity to introduce new people to the franchise. Already, we are seeing unprecedented play times and online activity which is very rewarding. This launch solidifies Battlefield as a leading entertainment brand._​In comparison, _Call of Duty: Black Ops _sold nearly 5.5 million copies in 24 hours.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

So over what period did they actually sell this number, a day, 3 days, a weekend, a week? Ive not got it yet and cant wait to be honest, so I am feeling a little left out on this one


----------



## HWill (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah all that hype got alot to bite...including me. 
Out of al of the shooter games I have this was the shortest played. Campain passed in one day and online leaving something to be desired. 
It is a good game, just way over hyped and hardly anything new.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I dont usually even finish the campaigns.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I got it last Wednesday and have only played about 4 hours since but I have to say they did a really good job! I'm playing it on a PC and occasionally there will be some server dropping issues during multiplayer but it's very fun and addicting - if I only had more time to play!

Also the audio sounds awesome! You do have to change a setting to 'No' in the audio options to get discreet 5.1 channels - although I forget the name of that option.

HWill brought up a good point though, don't buy this game for the single player campaign - it's all about the multiplayer.


----------

